# France to Germany



## TylerP42 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey train travelers! Has anyone taken a train from France to Germany? My brother would like to travel and wants to know how to get good deals/travel costs.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 4, 2017)

TylerP42 said:


> Hey train travelers! Has anyone taken a train from France to Germany? My brother would like to travel and wants to know how to get good deals/travel costs.


If cost is the primary factor then you'd be wise to avoid prime travel periods (especially summer and holidays), be as flexible as possible with dates/times/cities, be willing to prepay for non-refundable services when sufficiently advantageous, read the fine print and shop around. The more flexible you are with specifics and the more willing you are to pay in advance the lower the total cost will be. I've visited Europe in summer and winter and found it different but enjoyable in both cases. We traveled from Paris to Munich on TGV and didn't need to make any connections. That's probably the simplest and easiest way to do it. I believe DB offered a similar one seat option with ICE as well.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jul 5, 2017)

The first question is where in France to where in Germany. I've done to TGV from Strasbourg to Karlsruhe. One can also use the Thayls to go as well from Paris to Köln. I also believe there is a Frankfurt Main to Paris set as well as several Stuttgart to Paris trains.

So a lot depends where he is going from where. And the time of day and the usual load factors. Some trains like the Paris München train have a higher load factor because it's the only one seat ride. While a Paris Frankfurt train which runs about every two to three hours will have a lower load factor because there are more options for someone to chose from.

I can recommend places in Germany to see, do, stay, and eat. It's like a second home for me


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jul 6, 2017)

France to Germany is a verrrryyyyy wide question- there are literally thousands of station pairs possible with thousands of different fares.

German railways site bahn.com is great to search schedules for trains all over Europe, not just in Germany, so start there.

The Man in Seat 61 has great reliable info on where to book tickets, how to find best deals etc.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 6, 2017)

Texan Eagle said:


> France to Germany is a verrrryyyyy wide question- there are literally thousands of station pairs possible with thousands of different fares. German railways site bahn.com is great to search schedules for trains all over Europe, not just in Germany, so start there. The Man in Seat 61 has great reliable info on where to book tickets, how to find best deals etc.


Man in Seat 61 has lots of information that was probably accurate when it was written. It's a great resource for general information and a fantastic jumping off point, but it's still best to directly reconfirm details before making any big travel decisions. In the world of international travel rules and restrictions can change rapidly and without notice.


----------



## bretton88 (Jul 8, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > France to Germany is a verrrryyyyy wide question- there are literally thousands of station pairs possible with thousands of different fares. German railways site bahn.com is great to search schedules for trains all over Europe, not just in Germany, so start there. The Man in Seat 61 has great reliable info on where to book tickets, how to find best deals etc.
> ...


He's very good about updating that site. I follow him on Twitter. But when new information drops, he gets it up on his site fast.
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

